# The Saga of Angels



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Wanted to move this thread over to here, so here is the link to the start of it

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=386586

Last night my ferret zee decided to "help" and I use that term in the loose possible since. I was cleaning up Melt from both crypts and swords (UCK!) when she decided the best idea in the world would be to steal my turkey baster i use to pick up left over food. after the second time of taking it away from her while trying to vacuum the bottom of the 30 she bolted with it I managed to get the vacuum out in time to lunge for her which knocked the desk lamp i have been using while waiting for the real lights into tank. ferret in one hand i dive for the lamp with the other. every bodies is fine, but I was NOT happy.

I informed Zee if i didn't think she would think it was a reward and it would hurt the fish I would have dumped HER into the aquarium. she wardanced at me and scampered off with a happy come play with me chitter. 

Ferrets are HELPFUL!


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Checked Porthos fins. which are healing! YEAH! so it is coming down to which will happen first, he heals or he out grows the ten. I am actually leaning toward the heal.

Today the ferrets got on to the coffee table the 30 is on while my sweet builds the tank stand. the ferrets wanted to check it out and the angelfish FREAKED. apparently the (from the fishes point of view) this ginormous tiny tentacled monster from beyond was way beyond their pay grade. they huddled in their cave as I convinced Zee that quite honestly anything else in the apartment was more interesting than the 30.

When I tested water today got a Nitrite of not on scale. so 50% water change right now, 50% in the morning and a TON of prime. fish seem okay though. I think my Sterbai is pregnant. she has gone from little round to full out teetering as she rests. was going to do some more reserch on it. 

Myr is an amazing! that's really all I have to say about that. he has built a harem size bubble nest and if chilling under it. I informed him he was WAY to bad tempered for me to even try to mate him, but to enjoy guarding his non existent young.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

okay I knew better, but I used the term pregnant in regards to a cory. I am just not sure what the term for "full of luscious, glorious eggs" is.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Just posted images in an album! would post to thread but not sure how to do that.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

BOOM! and the 30 is cycled!!!! all fish made it through and are alive and well and frisky!!! (happy dance, happy dance!!!)

Tommorrow gonna re introduce porthos and make sure that goes well... and if it does... Friday new Betta! I am so on the happy train right now. Three cycled tanks! okay I know it is over doing it but SQUEE!!!!


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

actually introducing porthos as i type. so far no aggression, but I also gave everyone half a square of tubiflex worms to keep them occupied. The Cories are healthy and happy. I am mostly waiting to see if their will be fin nipping. I am going to sit here and watch for another 15 mins, cause that rounds into an hour. then I wil just keep and eye on everyone for the rest of the day.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

haha, the joys of other pets who think that they can help you


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

I have been running around so hard keeping everyone going, I feel kinda deflated now. ya know? I have been getting up early, spending 3 hours a day making sure all the tanks are as healthy and as good as I can make them and now.... they are all cycled and good. I have free time again and I have no idea what to do with it!


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Got 2 new Betta's yesterday for my cycled 10! a crown tail named Fritz and a halfmoon double tail named Saki. dividing the tank went well, I did have to split a plant but it seems to be going well. 

On too the Angels! the Amazon swords started growing! YEAH! as are the crypts. not really fast enough for my tastes, but hey, growing is happening! and Aramas the Big yellow on is starting to claim territory and running off any of the other angels that get near his space. Not entirely sure what to do about it at this stage. I am keeping on eye on the situtation.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

son of a bleep bleep bleep in the bleep! I have blue-green algae in all the of tanks. the least in Myrs, just a little bit, but there. I lost my 2 albino cories. I knew i had algae but didn't fret because I like the brown diadem type, makes a tank look lived in. spent last night cleaning all the tanks and wiping off individual leafs of all the plants. 

Spent the morning calling around trying to find Maracyn and also in the 25 tablets i need for full round for everyone. LFS seems to have it so I am on the way over there to try to get it. I THINK it started in the angel fish tank and spread to the divided tank via vacuum. 

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Just ordered EM online from marine depot. looking forward to getting that guck nice and killed! 

The problem is either I am overfeeding the angels (likely) and that I am using the wrong light source (that I know) We haven't been able to get proper aquarium lights so it is desk lamps 21 inches from top the substrate. been working well for the 2nd 10, plants are all nice and health, but in the 30 the plants are just now starting to look like plants rather than drowned desert scrub.

With a drop in income it might be a bit before proper lighting is aquired. but soildering on. 

losing both albino cories is sad to me, but they never grew like Leopold (sterbai) and kate (julii) did. the angelfish are getting big and around august gonna start talking about getting them seprated into different tanks. they will be happier that way. We have been discussing making Prothos a desk fish.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

just realised I missed a step! lol. I couldn't get to the LFS cause our car is broken and our ride never showed up. sigh. thus online getting


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Sorry about your troubles. Hope things improve for you.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Ahh... that is where I left off. Be prepared for a wall o' text.

I did managed to get rid of the Blue green Algae, unfortunately it also killed off all the BB. Yeah Cycling again?

My husband and I went to Petsmart to do... something. I think it was get more Prime (I am forever getting more Prime), and he fell madly totally in love with an African Featherfin Catfish. IN LOVE. So we got that and 6 platys. 2 sunburst, 2 red and 2 blue wags. I double checked all the figures and the tank is not over stocked due to the size of the current fish. I did inform him come hell or high water we are getting the 55 in august so it can be ready by October for everyone. 

I did a sex check on the platys 5 males and 1 female who is pregnant. darn. I looked into it and realized I couldn't stand the idea of the platy fry not have any chance in the tank. even if it is an infinitesimal chance, I wanted them to have it. SOOO back to the pet store (more prime was in order) I got some wisteria because it was the only thing I could float in stock, and since they were having a sale 6 mollies, 2 black, 2 silver, 2 dalmatian, none of them lyre tails. I got them all set and into the 30. Did another check on numbers (All Hail Aqaadvisor!) and it is still telling me I am under stocked and have good filtration. I can not for the life of me see putting any more fish in that tank. 

Then one of the Platys (red wag) died. It was one of the males. I did a quick check on PH and it was 6 so one hasty water change (Prime for everyone!) latter everyone is fine again. the Mollies turned out to be 5 female and 1 male. One of the Dalmatians was pregnant but aborted, either do to the tank change of the PH issue I am not sure. 

The Female platy that is showing we have had for two and half weeks and I am eyeing her heavily, waiting. I am almost as tired of her being pregnant as I am sure the poor thing is of being pregnant. 

The Angels themselves besides having a heavy air of "Why do you hate us?" from having tank mates, are fine. the biggest Aramas is 2 inches and the others are at 1.5. I am currently doing daily 6 gallon water changes on the 30 since it is back to cycling, and vacuuming every day because Man that is allot of poop and I have bottom dwellers!

Oh, the African cat fish is named Herbert because he hoovered the tank clean of all brown algae in about a day. He is fine and the undisputed king of the tank. there was a small bit of debating over that matter, which he solved by chasing the angelfish to the other side of the tank and waggling his feelers at them until they let him alone. so as it stands, it is Aramas tank because Herbert says so. Herbert hangs out upside down under the ruins most of the day, and the corries tend to hang out under him. at least until he noticed. he has claimed the Ruins as HIS and Woe be it to any fish who forgets. 

The Angels have started dividing the 30 into territories. poor Aramas has Herbert in his territory but as long as they ignore each other it is fine, and they do tend to ignore each other. 

Their Fins are growing out odd, I am not sure If I am going to have to cut them back or not. I really hope not because the idea turns my stomach, but if I have too, then I have too. 

Once the Angels and Herbert are safely ensconced into the 55, I am going to use the 30 for MY community tank. Mollies, Corries and a Gourami. The Platys will probably be divided up between the 30 and new 55. My Husband like the platys but we still haven't named them. We did however name the Mollies. Yin and Yang (dalmatians), Cloak and Dagger (black), Pillow and Puff (white). Yang is the only Male which I didn't know when we named him. One of my friends insists that Yang is actually named Cow because he is mostly white with black dots. She keeps telling me I spell Cow wrong. Lol!

Ah... On to the Betta Drama;

So... We almost lost Saki when we brought him home and in the past few weeks he has been hiding in the back, not very active and full of Meh. I was starting to get worried about him. so I talked to my sweet, and we deiced the best idea was to get him away from sharing a tank with Fritz. I figure that would help significantly on the destressing. We have an extra 10 from a petco sale tank sale (LOVES!!!!). I checked online and saw that there was a 5.5 start up kit on sale. I crunched numbers and to my surpise it turned out getting the 5.5 and setting it up was cheaper than setting up the 10. It mostly came down to Gravel and plants needed. (Oh! remind me to give an update on Plants in the tank) 

So I got the 5.5 and set up on my desk right by my computer. Now I always knew I would end up with a computer fish, I just assumed it would be a 10, the 5.5 fit wonderfully. Since Saki was the most delicate he went into the more established tank, Myr's old 10. He is doing fine and dandy. He has a pagoda now! 

Fritz got his 10 all to himself which I rescaped and I am not happy with the results but in a few months will probably be amazing. Waiting for plants to grow is the hardest part! Fritz has a blue coffee cup that is his. 

Myr got the 5.5. I am feeling a bit guilty about this, but i always wanted Myr as my computer fish. I adore the little barbarian and he is my favorite. Myr's 5.5 is planted, and other than "where is my room?" he seems to be doing well. He has his floating Log. 

I also when I was undertaking this venture to go ahead and get some ghost shrimp to see if they could clean up some algae before becoming a snack. I got 4. 1 in the Saki's tank (which died), 2 into Fritz tank (1 died, 1 surprised me by stilling being around about 2 days after I swore Fritz ate him) and 1 in Myr's new 5.5. about a day after I got everyone set up I noticed that the shrimp in Myr's tank had eggs. tons of them. Remember way back at the beginning the whole feeling bad about Platy fry? Apparently I feel the same way about ANY fry. I had an old 1 gallon from when I first got Maxx and just set it up, put a algae covered jar in there and dropped the shrimp in. It has a light an a tiny filter without any cartridge so pretty much just some water movement. 

Yeah, that's about where I am. Tanks back to Cycling, everyone in the 30 is fine, Myr is grumpy, a pregnant Shrimp and a pregnant Platy. 

Oh! Plants! Sorry Sorry, I will wrap it up after this I promise!

So in the 30 there are Swords, Crypts, Wisteria and a moss ball. In Fritz's tank there is a sword cutting to see if it will grow, a spring of wisteria and 4 of my beloved Crypts. one is a propagation off of a parent plant so I find that pretty neat. Myr's tank has 5 crypts ( I added one that was already mostly grown so Myr could have some cover) and 1 sprig of Wisteria to see what happens. In Saki's tank is 3 Massive Crypts and again that 1 sprig of Wisteria. I bought one package and it had all that and enough for 3 bits to go into the 30. I think in about 6 months all the tanks will be looking fabulous. i just have to wait for the plants to grow. 

That's it. That is my update. Man I am gonna try to keep up with this a bit more. Yesterday I sat down and updated my fishy log and that took a good half hour. I will try to get pics today and upload them into the albums. 

as usual any advice or comments welcome!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Sounds like a busy time! I look forward to seeing your plants.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

They are up in the Albums. Also, just sheer dumb luck, the 30 is now cycled! again. Lol!


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow! Sounds busy in that tank! I am surprised the Angels actually tolerate it, I've always heard they were rather ill tempered. Might I also recommend getting a 75 if you have room for a 55? It's just deeper, and bottom dwellers, which you seem to certainly love, would also love more space to roam.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

I gave that some serious thought when planing this out, the problem is we are on the second story of an apt complex and feel uncomfortable with the extra weight of the 75. Also, straight Cost. We can afford a 55 starter and then upgrade slowly while it cycles ( I am not cycling with Fish in tank again! my poor blood pressure can't take it).

Thank you for the suggestion! when it comes time if we come across a 75 starter it is definitely preferable!

The Angels are still pretty young. they are pouty (in the same way a betta gets pouty when you move something in their tank they liked there) but not overly stressed that I can tell. they ignore everyone but Herbert. the hope is to get them into the bigger tank just as they are starting to start adulthood (so when Aramas is about 3 inches) where they will need separate areas to patrol. I wish I could have a bit more wiggle room on timing, but that is the downside of doing this on a tight budget. 

On a happy note, the PH is dropping in the 30 so all is well! the oldest 10 is at the nitrite spike before settling down. I am back to the All Hail Prime.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

My Hip went out. so now I am trying to keep the betta tanks going when I can physically do water changes every day. I also can't test (sitting for any amount of time hurts). I am hoping stuff works out. will keep everyone posted. the 30 is looking good, my pregnant shrimp died, and that poor platy is still pregnant.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Goodness, that poor platy. For this long?


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

yep. but she should be giving birth soon. we have had her for three and half weeks now and they stay pregnant for a month. It might be we got her just as she was getting pregnant.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh, okay.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

No problem, thanks for asking. I am getting a touch concerned as well.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you have a really good aquarium specialty store near enough to contact, maybe they can give some insight?


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

if she hasn't had her fry by Tuesday I will. I also have a friend how keeps platys to ask.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Just did the research and the math. Her late due date (assuming she got pregnant the day we got her) is 7-23. the early date (again with the same assumption) is 7-8.

Apparently platys will stay pregnant anywhere from 16 to 31 days. so we are in the home stretch. I will definitely keep everyone posted on when it happens. i also need to keep an eye on when she starts trying to hide.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Apparently we got them sooner than I had thought.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Okay! managed to do testing last night (being stuck in bed sucks!) but Saki's tank, which used to be Myrs and was originally Maxxs, has Cycled again! Woo! I am keeping an eye on him for colour changing because I am thinking he is gonna go more blue. he likes to tangle himself up in the crypts and use them as a hammock. He seems to be fine being stuck in a corner. Kinda like the whole world to himself.

Myr's tank (5.5) Cycled! I double checked everything, but yeah. Myr is the amazing Cycling fish. he has stopped being grumpy at the smaller accommodations and have recently been wondering where in the world I am! I used to be there all the time and now he hasn't seen me in days! 

Fritz's tank is still no cycled. and he is pouting at the bottom the tank. He is the one closest to me while I am stuck in bed and he will pout, swim around and make sure I am watching then pout again. it reminds me of the ferrets doing the flat ferret thing. All I can tell him is his displeasure has been registered. I actually wonder if HE would like the 5.5 more. anyone know what a Betta who want's a smaller tank acts like? he has a shrimpy friend who he entirely ignores. It occurs to me that Fritz might actually allow something other than betta to live in his space. Myr and Saki won't. Oh the possibilities! well, once he stops sulking. 

The reason I put it at sulking is that there is nothing wrong with him. I have checked, no gasping, no discolouration or even odd behavior. he just catches my eye then sinks to the bottom giving me a "why do you hate me so?" look. then as soon as he thinks I have the message he is back up and swimming. 

The 30 is going swimmingly! Herbert squeaked!!! it took me a bit to figure out what in the world was squeaking. then I realized it was Herbert. I think he wants a sexy time friend. which he is NOT going to get in that 30. the angels are fine and starting to go ahead and crowd out the mollies and platies for food. the Cories are doing cory things and seem to be doing well. the PH is a touch high but not to bad. I am worried about the rAte lvl with Herbert, but considering the sheer amount of plant life in the tank I think it will work itself out. 

It is totally neat how the 30 everyone can disappear in it! there will be like 1 visible fish then boom! tons of them. Athos found out he can hide between the sponge I have on the filter intake and the wall. he is very proud of his hole. the swords are officially a cubit long and still growing.

there is one odd side effect of the tank cycling. either the fish have stop pooing so much (I seriously doubt this) or it is getting better converted. I used to have to vacuum up poo every day. now it doesn't even look too dirty. I mean I do my water changes once a week and get stuff then, but it doesn't really seem to need it as much. I thought that was odd. 

Anyway that is all I got!


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

I am gonna start a thread about this for advice, but today we noticed the Platys attacking two of the angelfish. the weird part is Herbert also tried to fin nip one of the angels. I am trying to decided weather to return the platys (we currently have 5, 4 males and 1 female) or get the 55 ahead of schedule and hope it is a room issue. Will post thread link after I created it.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Thread Link: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=4809010#post4809010


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Did a bit more research on the fin nipping thing, decided to take the first step of returning the male platys and getting females. we kept one of the male red wags and returned the other and blue male wags. now to me it was crazy weird to go ahead and return a fish. Returning a pet just went against my general nature, but the health of the tank required it. what an interesting conundrum!

Everyone is okay at the moment. Fritz tank still hasn't cycled but he is pretty good with the cories and the one lone supershrimp. He is surprisingly chill to anyone else in his tank other than the divided tank with Saki. Saki is finally starting to revert to a more blue and black marbling and Myr seems to have adjusted well.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

I put my pregnant platy (man I need to com up with a name for her!) in a home made breeder box. I am just waiting for her start. she was panting and arched before I put her in. I went ahead and gave her some brine shrimp to eat in case she get hungry. 

I put rocks at the bottom of the box and soe leaves pulled off of my best growing crypts at the top and threw a towel over that part of the tank to so she would have some cover.

I went to the fish store on Sunday to swap out my male and get females... unfortunately the guy helping me gave me all males again. I didn't notice until I got home because they were clamped from the netting. sad thing is I actually like this bunch for no decernable reason. 

I will post pics of the breeding box, mostly because I am proud of the craftyness of it. but right now i don't want to stress her any more I am worried she will abort due to putting her in the box.

So, all in all I am having some massive ethical issues. I don't need or want any more platys, but I feel the need to take care of the fry because... well... they were born under my care. Maybe i will get more callous as all my female mollies are pregnant, but I don't know. I just want this poor fish to give birth peacefully, check out the fry then let them into the tank with a small chance of survival. It is a weird feeling to me.

I know it is wrapped up in the same care giving emotions that make me want to save every betta and ferret I come across, and honestly I can say that feeling is why i still have my Zee Monster. She was a terror when we got her but i couldn't bring myself to take her back to the pet store because while I was having trouble dealing with her (she was mouthy and very prone to surprise biting) I knew if she ended up with someone who wasn't prepared for her behavioral problems she would get put down. she was the advance course in ferret care. I love her now and have gotten used to her very demanding ways. besides biting she refuses to have a closed door in the house, it offends her. She wasn't a Kitt when we bought her from the store and you can still see traces of being kept in small cages for too long in her. she needs the reassurance that she CAN wander. I shudder to think what would have happened to her with someone who thought Ferrets belonged in cages except for the 4 hours of play a day. She would have gone crazy. I don't know trying to work it out. 

To me the funny thing is, I have no problem with angelfish eating the fry... after a point. I am not sure where that point is. I really don't want the extra platys.. but...

Just, but..


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=21889

Link to pics of the box


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Looking forward to finding out how this comes out. The breeding box doesn't look half bad.

The desire to take care of the fry is perfectly reasonable, but so's the need to not have extra platys. If you've provided enough cover, maybe there will be some survivors that you can sell back to the fish store for store credit? They'll get a chance at a decent home (admittedly only a chance) and you will have done what you could.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

thanks for the encouragement. still no fry. or is there has been she is eating them as the happen. tomorrow is the actual due date, but I would have sworn she was in labor earlier. will see what happens and will keep you posted!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Awesome.

Well...if she's eating them, you won't have to worry about extra platys. On the other hand, that'd be a lot of worry for nothing.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Silly fish!!!! so I let her out of the breeding box because she was pouting and I was worried. went to bed and Boom! she is no longer pregnant and there are no fry! grumble grumble. I feel slightly cheated, but hey she is looking like she is happy being able to swim and not waddle again. I do have 4 pregnant-hussy mollies, so there is still hope i will glimpse a Fry at some point .

I keep calling my mollies my knocked up hussies and I am not entirely sure why. it is 4 out of 6 of them and I always say it with a grin. 

It is getting 55 time. I watched Aramas start chasing Athos and Porthos around the tank and My GODS! Herbert is HUGE! he (though I think herbert is actually she given body shape) Herbert is bigger than Aramas. It is time. So the rough plan is not next week (rent!) but the week after, get the tank and the wood to make the stand start making decorations out of plastic canvas (will elaborate further down). week after that get the soil and plants (and a new testing kit) , Plant it, throw in the Platys to Cycle. Do fin clipping on the angles (I find this a horrible thing but I have read it might be necessary for their health! any info would be great!) When it is ready, Mollies, then Herbert then Angels. also I am gonna grab the 50 filter off of the 30 so the 55 will have two 50 filters on it. Then get a 70 filter for the 55 and put one of the filters back on the 30. For a little while the 30 is only gonna be a pretty planted tank. 

Decorations! we want to try to make a planted cave so to speak. Get a mound of gravel over a cave like thing and but a few plants on it, so it feels a bit more like a real cave. the only bottom dwellers in the 55 are going to be 2 Herberts and they are cave dwellers. I have a few more ideas I am hoping will turn out stunningly... hoping  other than probably 2 or 3 planted caves gonna make an angel tower. with layers and various openings for the mollies and platys. this should be AWESOME!


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh! the 30 plans!!! So once the 55 is set up and running I figure I would stock the 30 from Mollie fry (I do adore my mollies) and platy fry if there are any. get the cories into the 30 as soon as it has a filter and finally be able to get the proper amount of cories (3 more Julii and 3 more Sterbai) then try the fry thing, and eventually get a Gourami for it. it is well planted and very junglish. Will have to get some water sprite for the top, and when I get that will probably throw some in Fritz tank too. Saki's is starting to have the crypts layer the top (so pretty!) and I think Myrs is heading that way too. then! around December start setting up for Axolotls for My husband and maybe the other 10 for another betta... maybe.... hopefully. will probably start talking more about the Axolotl plans around noverember when i am seriously starting to hash out how to do that.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting mollies for mine. They are so beautiful. A shame about your platy babies...hopefully there will be a next time!


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Had an unexpected surprise tonight! I was talking to my sweet about a spade tail we saw in Petsmart the last time we were there, I noted that Petsmart was still open. So he threw on his shoes looked at me funny while i struggled to fine mine and off to petsmart we went! 

I had been mentioning the extra 10 I had and what I should do with it. so now we have Hexen, a black half moon tail and Drwg (pronounces Droog) the oh so pretty Blue spade tail. My Sweet is constructing a barrier for them out of plastic coat hangers and fine linen (I LOVE being married to a crafty man!) I will post pics as soon as their barrier is in place and their area has been done something with. Right now Hexen is in the emergency tank, and Drwg is in the 10. 

Oh and I mentioned this else where, but... Fritz is changing colours! he seems to be going for Pink and vivid Blue. he is hiding allot but eating well.

Myr and Saki or fine, they are right now near each other with a cloth covering between them. 

I think when I get the chance, I will move Myr into a 10, Hexen into his own 5, and Fritz into his own 5. Dwrg, Myr and Saki will get 10s. Dwrg by the way is Welsh for Wolf, My Sweets screen name is his favorite game is Hexenwolf. Hexen got named because of the Black, and I didn't want to go with just a Night type name, so I thought about WW2 Fighter Pilots and remembers the Nacht Hexen, or Night Witches. I liked the sound of Hexen, then My love pointed out his screen name so we went digging for Wolf in different languages. He has been on a Dr. Who Marathon and remembered hearing a neat word for Wolf (pops up allot from the whole "Bad Wolf" thing). went digging and found Drwg. I was SOLD when it came out sounding just like Droog from A Clockwork Orange. I now have 5 bettas. Wow. only spent 35 dollars on the whole set up tonight!

As for the 30, waiting on the funding to get the 55, I have figured out how to stock it on the cheep. like 170 dollars tops. we just have to be able to get the 55. Herbert is getting more active and my Wisteria is exploding. the angels... are well... my angels. they don't do much. mostly swim and look pretty. same with the Platys. the Mollies are fine and all knocked up! maybe just maybe i will be able to see some fry at some point. 

My love is making noises about putting one of the 5 gallons on HIS desk next to his computer. <3 I think Hexen might be his. 

I think it is odd we get bettas in pairs, but that seems to be the way of it. Saki and Fritz we got at the same time, and now Hexen and Drwg.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh! also Drwg is an EE. Zee, my female ferret is giving me a look like, Great! more fish I am not allowed to eat.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Okay uploaded TONS of pics. had to actually delete some from my albums. let me know what you think!


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Woke up this morning, uncovered the tanks and Hexen and Drwg had switched sides!!! talk about minor heart attack. I did a quick check on fins and for any signs of fighting, and nope. not a one. they were fine intact and on the wrong side. i found where the hole in the barrier was, fixed it but man. I was lucky!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Wow. Lucky 0_o


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Fritz Marbled to full red with blue iridescence on the tips of his fins. then less then a week latter he decided it wasn't "Him" and is now going back to a black body. rather than starting at his top fin this time he is starting from his face. it looks for all the world like he has black face paint on, with only his lips and eyes still pink. I think moving him to the 5 was a good idea. he is out more, interacting and generally less fraidy cat. 

my 30 is a jungle! I found out two of my amazons are propagating! no clue why but I am crazy happy about it. will make stocking that mythical 55 when I get it easier. shouldn't have to buy any new plants, between the Wisteria growing like gang busters in everything I put it in, my crypts developing runners and my amazons propagating I am starting to worry about my fish to plant ratio. 

I have a job lined up for December, and my husband is picking up a second job soon so hopefully we will be able to afford that mythical 55 soon. it is high on our lists as i had to explain to him in no uncertain terms that either we get rid of 2 angels and herbert or get a bigger tank. He's not happy with the ultimatum, but i refuse to hurt these poor fish due to lack of space.

the betta are doing well. Myr loves being in his old 10. the cories exist... i think. I see them going "shoot!" and running away every so often. Drwg is awesome and very friendly. Hexen is doing fine and struts his stuff every chance he gets. Saki... is Saki. he isn't happy. I have yet to find something that makes this silly fish happy. he doesn't want to play, doesn't want to do much and always sulks. I wish I could find what ever it is he needs to make him a happy active fish. I really think it is his personality given all of the others are personable. 

The other night I awoke to the sound of a fish leaping from the tank. like allot of water splashing sounds. i bolted upright checked the bettas, which they didn't like because they were sleeping. checked the 30 and i saw the 3 angelfish tearing the heck out of the floating wisteria. I had never seen them give it much notice before so I was surprised to find all the noise was them ripping this thing apart. The mystery became clear when in the morning I noticed my female platy was not pregnant. apparently the angelfish found fry in the plant. wow. they were VERY determined.

I have lost a total of 3 mollies. I did finally work out WHY. it was that they are brackish fish in a freshwater tank. I still have 2 females, but they will probably never breed given that they are in fresh water. kinda sad for them. 

mostly I have been maintaining everyone and making plans for that 55. oh the plans! I have a list of several things to get for each aquarium maybe after December i will manage some of it.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Well, I need a bit of moral support/advice. I have gotten bad enough that I can't do water changes as regularly as I should. I mean I will get better from this round but it is just a matter of time until the next. I am down to changing water every two weeks, 1 week the bettas, 1 week the 30. I need physical help changing the water and it always leaves me zombie shuffling and unable to move for about 2 hours. My husband, while enjoying the tanks never wants to help me when I say "tank cleaning time!" it takes allot of effort to get him to help and I have no one else who can help me. 

All my tanks are heavily planted (I think the minimum is 5 full grown and flourishing plants in a 10, max is about 5 well growing plants in a 5 gallon my other ten has 9 different plants in it) and I do top offs when I can. all of them have filters that i take care of, but the water changes with syphon and jugs of water are killing me. I don't want to have to give up my beloved fish, but I am starting to debate if I should. 

Any suggestions on water changes would be most helpful. I prime every time I change, everyone is happy (other than saki, but that is par for the course and he is no more UNhappy than usual) All the tanks are cycled. I guess I am asking if it is okay to let it slide a bit while I am hurting.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

If they are planted you can probably go 3 or 4 weeks between water changes, you can add Prime for the tank volume when you top off. 

Is there a neighborhood teenager who could help you for a few bucks or do you have a friend you could ask (preferably one who keeps fish, you could give them plant trimmings in exchange for help)? I would happily help someone I knew as a casual friend or coworker do water changes every couple weeks.

Alternatively, sit down with your husband and tell him you can't do the water changes. My husband does not help me with my tanks currently and doesn't really care about them, but he knows they are important to me and make me happy. I know that if I couldn't take care of them he would. Maybe just sitting down and having a heart to heart conversation will help him to realize that he needs to step up and do the water changes himself.

Sorry that you are going through this, I'm sure it's frustrating.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

You can let it slide, especially since they are heavily planted. If you can test the water and they're cycled and planted heavy enough to be reading 0, 0, 0...just top them off if you're hurting bad.

And I agree, talk to your husband.

You may have to start trimming down on the more difficult tanks, sadly, but there are some things that can help delay this. Do you have a python for the larger tanks?


----------

